
This is what Apple should tell you when you lose your iPhone - kristiandupont
https://hackernoon.com/this-is-what-apple-should-tell-you-when-you-lose-your-iphone-8f07cf73cf82#.rj7p70u3f
======
DerekL
This was submitted 2 days ago with a different host name:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12222135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12222135)

